# What insurance should I buy?



## Madness312 (Aug 11, 2016)

I'm in Tennessee. I just bought a 2015 Chevy Cruze and plan to start driving for Uber and Lyft. I need to put insurance on my car. I'm kind of an idiot when it comes to insurance, so what insurance do I need, and what company should I buy from. I just got this car, I'll be driving in Nashville, and I need to put insurance on it. I guess I need the regular insurance that covers my normal usage and will also cover my usage with the rideshare companies. Please help. Thanks!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Well first of all, yes you need to be insured, Uber or no Uber. Sounds like you're not currently insured.
I think what insurance companies offer vary by state. But I would contact Farmers and ask them about adding rideshare coverage.
If you dont have luck I can give the number to a Farmers agent in SF that might be able to help.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Geico offers rideshare endorsement in TN and is affordable.


----------

